# Where can I find masters for gigaminx?



## Kyle Girard (Apr 9, 2009)

anyone have masters i could use?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

Ask Scott bedard (spelling?) on twistypuzzles.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Apr 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Ask Scott bedard (spelling?) on twistypuzzles.


ok anywhere else?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 9, 2009)

Your best bet is to try with TBTTyler on the Twistypuzzles.com forums. There are other gigaminx designs, but I think it's safe to say you won't get those.

His Design isn't up to par for quality with the other designs. But it is still a gigaminx. But I don't think you will be getting these for free.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Apr 9, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Your best bet is to try with TBTTyler on the Twistypuzzles.com forums. There are other gigaminx designs, but I think it's safe to say you won't get those.
> 
> His Design isn't up to par for quality with the other designs. But it is still a gigaminx. But I don't think you will be getting these for free.



There is no doubt i wont get these for free, but i need to build them for profit...... WITH PERMISSION


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 9, 2009)

don't be too ambitious kid...=P
Try on an easier mod first? =)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 9, 2009)

You should try casting something else first instead of the gigaminx, it isn't as easy as it looks.


----------



## idpapro (Apr 9, 2009)

i think monkeydude1313 from youtube might be selling them


----------



## Ellis (Apr 9, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> You should try casting something else first instead of the gigaminx, it isn't as easy as it looks.



It looks easy?


----------



## jason9000 (Apr 9, 2009)

No. But it's still not as easy as it looks.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Apr 9, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> don't be too ambitious kid...=P
> Try on an easier mod first? =)



i have made plenty of mods before


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 9, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > don't be too ambitious kid...=P
> ...


It's more than a mod and less than a mod. It's a build from scratch. Someone would be crazy (no offense) to give away Gigaminx masters for free, and to a 13 year old. You should maybe design your own. For practice and for your own design. Look I don't mean to be a Killjoy but a gigaminx is incredibly difficult to make, and do you even know how hard it is to make a core?


----------



## Kyle Girard (Apr 9, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Kyle Girard said:
> 
> 
> > rachmaninovian said:
> ...



im going to use a chinaminx core


----------



## Kyle Girard (Apr 9, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle Girard said:
> ...



sorry for the double post, but i dont even have CAD software OR a place to print the pieces


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 9, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> im going to use a chinaminx core



Wait wait wait, am I reading this wrong?


----------



## Kyle Girard (Apr 9, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Kyle Girard said:
> 
> 
> > im going to use a chinaminx core
> ...



is something wrong?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 9, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle Girard said:
> ...



Well did you mean to say that you are using a chinaminx core for a gigaminx?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 9, 2009)

haha...good luck with that


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 9, 2009)

There's another guy who's going to use a chinaminx core (the clicky one) for the gigaminx's core.

http://youtube.com/monkeydude1313


----------



## Kyle Girard (Apr 9, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> There's another guy who's going to use a chinaminx core (the clicky one) for the gigaminx's core.
> 
> http://youtube.com/monkeydude1313



Nothing interferes the pieces when you use a chinaminx core. There are plenty of people that have done it


----------

